# East Coast snow storm!!



## andy volkerts (Jan 23, 2016)

This post is to wish all Our East Coast friends and relatives a safe ride through one of the worst storms in recent history. I especially hope that all our members in the low lying areas of the coast stay safe!!!


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't have to go far to see the snowstorm. Lol it's in my front yard over a foot of the stuff! Luckily I was looking at some weather forecasts and by Feb 1st they're saying it will be in the 50's, there's better days ahead people keep your chin up!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 24, 2016)

Being located in central  PA,  we got cracked!!!  I drive a semi and let me tell you this is no fun!!!  It aint to bad when your loaded if your carefull, but when your empty its a whole new ball game!! We got 25 1/2 inches!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 24, 2016)

foster2100 said:


> I don't have to go far to see the snowstorm. Lol it's in my front yard over a foot of the stuff! Luckily I was looking at some weather forecasts and by Feb 1st they're saying it will be in the 50's, there's better days ahead people keep your chin up!


I thought that last mid January but we bot slammed with over 5 feet of snow in less than a month.



anj2006 said:


> Being located in central  PA,  we got cracked!!!  I drive a semi and let me tell you this is no fun!!!  It aint to bad when your loaded if your carefull, but when your empty its a whole new ball game!! We got 25 1/2 inches!!!


 Wow! central mass dodged it for the most part.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thats alot of snow!!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 24, 2016)

6-8 feet isn't abnormal, but for a season, not all in one month. That and the cold combined to cripple mass transit and a lot of people got pissed. I personally don't blame the MTA but people resigned and got fired because of it. Sure, it's needed work for decades but last year broke the camels back.
Poor camel.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 24, 2016)

Camels dont get a break do they???lol...


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow 25 1/2 inches, you shoveling out or got a snow blower?


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 25, 2016)

Plow brother! Plow! Gave up on the shoveling a ling time ago.....


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 25, 2016)

I have a 86 f 350 crew cab 5 sp..  it has a 6 inch suspension 3 inch body lift 38 inch super swampers!!! Big 460 takes that thing anywhere!  The motor is pushing  over 450 hp. Thanks to last years income tax, edelbrock everything. And straight pipes! Sounds like a raped ape!!!  The plow set up was a little tricky, but figured it out with some friends and a case of beer!! Shes my baby!!!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 25, 2016)

Front page of the local newspaper! 
 my boys having a blast!!! [ATTATACH]


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 25, 2016)

Sorry, got that a little backwards!!  Lol.


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 25, 2016)

So do you go mudding in that bad boy? Sounds like it's setup pretty good for it!


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 25, 2016)

No kids here, I'm almost 40 and not only that but me and the wife decided before we even got married. I'm fine with that the cost of living is so high, we have 3 cats and their our babies, this springs project is building an outdoor play area for them, it'll be enclosed and will even have tunnels for them. They love to watch me outside through our front window but this will be on back porch, so if they like this they're maybe an area for them on the front porch not as big though.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes i go muddin in it absolutely!!!!!  Thats why it was built!!! Sucks when things break, but thats part of it!  The thing only gets like 3 miles to the gallon. It has 2 tanks and it costs like 150 bucks to fill. But its worth it!!!!! I am 45 myso and daughter are grown. The boys are foster children. They are great kids. Trying to give them a shot atlife, something there own parents couldn't do. They love the truck!!! Lol. Not much into cats. I have two dogs, a German sheaperd,  and a siberian husky.


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 25, 2016)

That is very nice thing for you to do, we need more people out here that are willing to show kids why life is great! I know guys aren't really cat at all, I just that it's so cool to watch them go on about their lives with no problems at all. My wife had a cat before I came along and she was 16 years old then and my wife tells me that the cat takes time to get to know people and is apprehensive when it comes to strangers. I meet the cat and she just rolls right over begging for me to pet her, was so sad she got cancer and passed but me and my wife knew that she would want us to get another cat.


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 25, 2016)

I know myself I'm into Remote Controlled vehicles and am wanting to get another quadcopter, like a helicopter but is different. They have these that have on board flight footage with a camera that you can see in real time, so since i hunt rivers and creeks I thought it would be cool to maybe use one of those to get a rough idea of the area, with permission. They mud, rock crawl, drift and just about anything you can do with a real life vehicle you can do with an RC but on a lot smaller scale. Heck I've seen them as a snow removal vehicle with real working everything, had a snow blower, and plow with teeth to break up the snow, but everything is waterproofed on the inside, belt driven too!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 25, 2016)

According to my snow gauge, the total ac***ulation measured in at right around 1.5 hock wines here.


----------

